
5 Most Essential Vim Commands for Beginners - bojanvidanovic
https://bojanvidanovic.com/posts/5-most-essential-vim-commands-for-beginners/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Ok, I'll bite. While searching for witty duplicate comments along the lines of
#1 alias vi='nano', #2 alias vim='nano' I came across this
[https://devrant.com/rants/545014/alias-vi-nano-alias-vim-
nan...](https://devrant.com/rants/545014/alias-vi-nano-alias-vim-nano) which
just made me laugh & nicely sums up the Spaces vs. Tabs debate

